# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Lenovo Mirage Solo, standalone VR headset, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing the New Lenovo Mirage™ Solo with Daydream"

January 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Mirage Solo with Daydream

Published on Jan 9, 2018




> A new Standalone VR headset.  No PC. No phone. No cables.  Just awesome VR.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Mirage Solo hands-on from CES 2018

Published on Jan 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Mirage Solo - Benefits of Standalone VR

Published on Jan 21, 2018




> Come check out the benefits of this new Lenovo stand alone VR headset.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Mirage Solo - Freedom of movement

Published on Jan 21, 2018




> Move around to explore new worlds with this new VR headset by Lenovo.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Mirage Solo VR headset review!

Published on May 4, 2018




> We test and review the Lenovo Mirage Solo standalone virtual reality headset! What makes this headset unique is its Worldsense inside-out tracking system, which gives you six degrees of free movement while using it. We show how that works, its limitations, and see what 6DOF adds to Google's Daydream VR platform. Plus, we review Beat Saber!

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Mirage Solo review

Published on May 4, 2018

----------

